# Tim's Stuff



## Dezartfox

Hey, posted a lot of this on Tau online, but here's my most recent stuff from last few weeks,

All drawn on photoshop with a graphic tablet 

Top stuff is latest, with oldest at bottom.


----------



## bitsandkits

love the one of holly from red dwarf , thats a really good likeness and loving the hoth storm trooper , i think you should put some more work in on him as its going really well and i would love to see it finished


----------



## Anphicar

You definitely have talent. I love that Trooper at the bottom. Amazing.


----------



## Dezartfox

Cheers 

I should really finish stuff 

A lot of stuff I do gets half finished then forgotten about XD


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

they all look good


----------



## Dezartfox

Start doodling, haven't drawn for a while


----------



## Dezartfox

Added a wash of colour


----------



## imperialdudes

AMAZING your really good at that


----------



## Dezartfox

Well I finally finished watching all 8 series of Red dwarf and I'd thought I'd celebrate by quickly drawing Kryten


----------



## Luciferi

Man those are amazing, especially the Storm trooper, Darth Vader, and that bounty hunter who i can't recal the name of lol.


----------



## Dezartfox

Plague Daemon


----------



## Dezartfox

V2


----------



## Dezartfox

V3 of plague bearer, perspective was wrong on foot and arms and couldn't be bothered with his sword 

So no sword


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

they look great I bow to your godly drawing skills


----------



## Dezartfox

Lord Sinkoran said:


> they look great I bow to your godly drawing skills


Hahahaha cheers, well I'm back at college so no drawing now ¬_¬

but I made a cool new sig ^_^


----------



## Dezartfox

Entire website updated with new stuff and thumbnails ^_^


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

I like your website. The converted tanks look amazing


----------



## Dezartfox

Been doing some artwork for www.ThePaintedDragon.co.uk


----------



## Dezartfox

Nurgling!


----------



## Dezartfox

I've been making some smilies and banners for www.papanurgle.com forums  

watch them closely as they all move..


----------



## Dezartfox

Holy crap people.. an update!

There's a competition over at moddb, have to show RAW power or something..


----------



## Dezartfox

Found an old 3d piece I made a while ago, it's made on Zbrush, fun program, like playing with clay


----------



## AnubisBlade

WOW just plain and simple WOW i had to steal a coppy of Bobawier just for my collection of the greatest bounty hunter of all times :biggrin:


----------



## wonton86

these are mad! i like


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Whoa epic skills with Zbrush. I like


----------



## NoiseMarine

whoop too bad hes banned..... :laugh:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

NoiseMarine said:


> whoop too bad hes banned..... :laugh:


oops didn't notice that. wonder why?


----------



## squeek

Best not to speculate about that sort of thing on the open forum, if you are truly curious you could try pm'ing a mod, but I wouldn't discuss it here personally.


----------



## Dezartfox

I'm back 

Cheers everyone


----------



## NoiseMarine

:shok: but... how??? :laugh:


----------



## Dezartfox

That be none of your worries 

New art from a while back.


----------



## NoiseMarine

im just kidding  nice piece!


----------



## Dezartfox

Nice doodle


----------



## Red Corsairs

Some great artwork here, I especially like that Tau! Very good!


----------



## Dezartfox

Cheers 

Here's another based on same style as last.


----------



## juddski

lovery stuff Dez ..some really stunning pics here +rep and thanks for sharing


----------



## Dezartfox

Thanks everyone 
More drawings later on today


----------



## Tebok

Can you tell me what they are? One reminds me of the 'Big Daddys' from Bioshock and the two under it - the little Sisters. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dezartfox

Lurtz:










other stuff:


----------



## Steel Nathan

I think you're sort of 3 months late on that Dezartfox. :wink:

Oh well, that Lurtz... thing is awesome!


----------



## Red Corsairs

That Lurtz is amazing Dezartfox! Definitely deserves some rep!


----------



## Dînadan

Really nice Lurtz - puts my atempts at digital art to shame


----------



## juddski

Red Corsairs said:


> That Lurtz is amazing Dezartfox! Definitely deserves some rep!


i agree ,excellent artwork +rep from me :victory:


----------



## Dezartfox

Cheers everyone


----------



## Dezartfox

Worked on this for a few hours tonight. It's the "Alien Brain" made by Bocks available from Troll Forged, here's Thanatos's painted version:
http://www.thepainteddragon.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=2286.0










From sketch to finish:










Finish:











Added a little Warp blast effect:


----------



## Proccor

love your newest work, looks great!


----------



## Dezartfox

Cheers 
Will try to get some more stuff up soon.


----------

